# What's the catch? A 16TB SSD can't be $106.



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 7, 2022)

https://www.newegg.com/p/0D9-00XV-001N6
I don't think it's just outright fraud, because it's on Newegg's site. But I'm trying to figure out what the catch is.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 7, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> https://www.newegg.com/p/0D9-00XV-001N6
> I don't think it's just outright fraud, because it's on Newegg's site. But I'm trying to figure out what the catch is.


Recently hearing so many horror stories concerning NewEgg’s QC,shipping etc…. I’ve become leery of NewEgg as a trusted retailer. I have done well with them previously,now I’m a bit hesitant. 
Getting back to your question this item hasn’t been reviewed,who knows what brand SSD it is , specs etc….might be junk it might be fraudulent,please let us know if you go an and buy it. 👍


----------



## dunamisstudio (Apr 7, 2022)

That looks SUS 
I wouldn't buy it. Besides it has three sizes in the title and don't really know which you're getting.


----------



## cedricm (Apr 7, 2022)

The price per GB seems incredibly low.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Apr 7, 2022)

Newegg Marketplace is like if the head of Amazon Marketplace said "what if we re-make this, but somehow, someway, we make it even worse?"


----------



## davidson (Apr 7, 2022)

Reminds of this;


----------



## Guffy (Apr 7, 2022)

I once bought a memory stick that was supposed to be 256gb. I got it, plugged it in and it did indeed say 256gb available space, but as soon as i filled up more than 8gb it just gave me an error and said i didn't have enough space 
That was one of those "too good to be true" offers. Not newegg though, but that does look incredibly suspicious. I'd stay away.


----------



## cuttime (Apr 7, 2022)

Did you see the one for $36.26? With FREE shipping??
https://www.newegg.com/p/0D9-00XV-001T8?Item=9SIBARUHBC7744


----------



## cuttime (Apr 7, 2022)

My wife was swindled on one of those "Direct from China" items. She ordered a hydroponic growing set:



And what she actually got was:




She contested the purchase on her credit card, and the card company contacted the seller and the seller said the purchase was complete and they declined to refund the charge. After months of arguing (and sending in photos, as above) they finally refunded the charge, but not without a pound of flesh in aggravation.


----------



## Fidelity (Apr 7, 2022)

cuttime said:


> Did you see the one for $36.26? With FREE shipping??
> https://www.newegg.com/p/0D9-00XV-001T8?Item=9SIBARUHBC7744


The only honest part there would be "high velocity" - when you throw it out your window like the piece of trash that it is.


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 7, 2022)

I dont buy from the Egg anymore. Years ago they were great. Lately they've been sending me crap SSDs that its taken forever to get refunded for.


----------



## clonewar (Apr 7, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> https://www.newegg.com/p/0D9-00XV-001N6
> I don't think it's just outright fraud, because it's on Newegg's site. But I'm trying to figure out what the catch is.


The only items you can really trust on Newegg are the ones Sold and Shipped by Newegg. First thing I always do is check the Sold by Newegg box when I'm looking at anything there. 

This one is 'Sold and shipped by: anxingou', shipped from China.


----------



## tony10000 (Apr 7, 2022)

What is in their store tells you all you need to know...









Computer parts, laptops, electronics, and more - Newegg United States


Newegg is proud to offer United States the best prices, fast shipping and top-rated customer service for Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics and more!




www.newegg.com


----------



## Quasar (Apr 7, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> https://www.newegg.com/p/0D9-00XV-001N6
> I don't think it's just outright fraud, because it's on Newegg's site. But I'm trying to figure out what the catch is.


When you buy this, don't forget your OEM Windows 10 or 11 download, and your FREE computer erasure! (With qualifying Allstate protection plan purchase.)

Wow... I had two very unpleasant issues with Newegg a few years ago, and simply stopped being a potential customer then. A few months ago Gamer's Nexus shared (on YouTube) a Newegg problem they had, which only confirmed that this is a webstore to be avoided.


----------



## tony10000 (Apr 7, 2022)

Newegg is not what it used to be. It has become something of the wild west for computer gear since it is mostly a portal for resellers. Caveat emptor!


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 8, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> https://www.newegg.com/p/0D9-00XV-001N6
> I don't think it's just outright fraud, because it's on Newegg's site. But I'm trying to figure out what the catch is.


The catch is that it’s classic garbage coming out of bad factories. If it works it will have incredibly slow write speeds just like a standard USB stick. The inconsistency of the description makes it a “forget you saw it” item, lol:

*Certification*: CEHDD
*Capacity*:
*8TBOrigin*: CN (Origin)
*Application*:
*ServerSize*: 1.8"T
*ype*: External

Wow… no such thing as a CEHDD certification. Capacity is empty, but 8TBOrigin is a category header? Then they only put CN for china and repeat the word Origin… sounds like meeting minimum wording standards to get this junk exported. Application? to rip us off? SERVERSIZE? Really? Hmmmm, I do need another 1.8”T drive, the 2 inch ones are too big. And of course the *ype *is external… but oh, wait, the Spec tab says _Internal_. Wrap that up with a stellar collection of no reviews and you have the deal of the century!
😄🤣

Sorry Nick, just having a little late-night fun… not aimed at you! Frustrating… Amazon has been importing this type of junk too, I see it listed in the review program I’m part of. Name brands seem to be vanishing lately. Or at least the stock status.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 8, 2022)

To be clear, I had no intention of buying one of those things, and I know it's not sold by Newegg.

It looks like that video Dan posted above (which I skimmed) is the answer: some flash crap glued inside a box.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 8, 2022)

Seeing the seller store I see they have also unbelievable low priced gpu.

And I did see a Linus tips episode where they bought one of these cards and it’s some wierd fake like hybrid where it looks amazing but internally it had the components of a very older card and testing confirmed much lower specs.

So I’m guessing this might be something similar.
Some sort of recycled old ssd put into a nice case or something. Or some local Chinese ssd drive cloner that cannot sell it openly due to patent issue or licence issue or some sort of story like that . 
Either way it’s dodgey.

Also in the Linus tips episode the web store that sold the item closed and a new one opened up with similar items. So it’s fast enough that any bad reviews will not be seen so a new sucker can fall for it again.


----------



## tony10000 (Apr 8, 2022)

On ebay, they have 2TB thumb drives for $7.00. When you buy them, they show the full capacity when you insert them but they doctored the FAT table. In reality, they are only 16 or 32MB drives...maybe smaller. When you try to save large files to them, you lose your stuff.


----------



## gbar (Apr 14, 2022)

Not sold or shipped by Newegg. The seller is Chinese. You are taking chances, IMO, ordering from a Chinese reseller. Best base: it takes months to arrive due to Chinese lockdowns. Worst case, it's not as advertised and loaded with exploits. lol


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 14, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I don't think it's just outright fraud, because it's on Newegg's site.


That's what the seller is banking on, but it is fraud for sure.


----------

